
Show HN: create, share, explore database patterns - fatiherikli
https://web.archive.org/web/20160408103107/http://dbpatterns.com/
======
dang
The original URL was [http://dbpatterns.com/](http://dbpatterns.com/), which
no longer points to the right content, so we replaced it with an archive.org
copy.

------
rlander
Wow, very clean UI, great work.

On a related note, if anybody is looking for a mature source but with a
substantially worse UI, I've been referencing the Library of Free Data Models
[1] for years.

[1] <http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/>

~~~
Renaud
This is a great resource!

------
ripperdoc
A great interface, but I see one huge omission - a place to discuss or comment
the patterns. A pattern doesn't live in vacuum, it is good under certain
circumstances and bad in others. So the pattern is only valuable to me if it
comes with an explanation of what it's trying to achieve and why it looks the
way it does. Link it up to Stackoverflow or at least throw in some basic
commenting function and this would be a useful tool.

~~~
Renaud
this. The db pattern repository is a great idea but there must be a place to
discuss or at least be able to list pro and cons, intended usage, and
pitfalls.

Just providing a schema and a name for the pattern is a way to get started,
but it doesn't tell me why this pattern is a good fit for what I'm trying to
achieve.

------
martin-adams
Nice idea but needs a comment system. For example, I know a pattern like this
has problems: <http://dbpatterns.com/show/5072096089cbad6a389867c7/>

Change the price of a product then calculate last months revenue.

I'd also like to see a brief about what the pattern is trying to solve and why
it is the way it is. I've used patterns for sortable hierarchical categories
before which is more complex than a parent/position relationship. That would
take a bit of explaining with regards to querying, sorting, inserting,
removing records.

But all in all, I like it. Nice clean UI and can see it growing.

~~~
fatiherikli
Thanks for your feedback. I'm thinking about comment functionality for each
entity on the pattern.

------
3amOpsGuy
Any plans for NoSQL patterns? I'd be happy to share some useful schemas for
column stores like Cassandra.

~~~
vosper
I'd love to see something like that.

------
elchief
If you are looking for good books on data modeling patterns, I recommend
these:

David Hay's _Enterprise Model Patterns_ (and his earlier ones). This is a
beast of a book, but has some great patterns.
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/1935504053/>

Len Silverston's _Data Model Resource Book_ Vols. 1, 2, 3. Good case studies
by industry in the last 2 books. <http://www.amazon.com/dp/0471380237/>

Michael Blaha's _Patterns of Data Modeling_ . This one has some interesting
temporal, graph, and tree models. <http://www.amazon.com/dp/1439819890/>

Martin Fowler's _Analysis Patterns_. This one skims some of the other
patterns, but gives accounting a solid treatment.
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/0201895420/>

They are all well-rated on Amazon and I have read them and they are all very
good. A few are available on Safari too.

------
modarts
Looks good; it'd be great to have a SQL generation feature which will allow
you to generate scripts from the design surface.

~~~
baddox
It would be cool to have sample SQL queries for certain common inquiries and
some more complex ones. How to find all articles tagged as "programming"? What
about all articles that have both "programming" and "timesaving" tags? What's
the average amount of time between a friend request being sent and accepted?

------
salimmadjd
Great idea and nice design. If anything, I can find it useful as a starting
point. But it would be good to put some requirements behind the designs.
Meaning here is what was required designed to allow us expand this or that
direction, etc.

------
simonw
Suggestion: support sign in with GitHub. It's really easy to do (they have a
very clean oauth implementation) and would fit your target audience well.

~~~
fatiherikli
Thanks for suggestion. I will implement as soon as possible.

------
ineedtosleep
Site went down while I was using it, however, this could be very interesting
(coming from a database noob). Definitely will keep my eye on the site as long
as it's up ;P

EDIT: Noticed you also use jsPlumb. How was your experience with that and did
you ever consider other options? I had a few smaller projects that used
jsPlumb, but it seemed pretty limiting once my diagrams needed a little more
functionality.

~~~
fatiherikli
Yes, i'm sorry. It's HN effect.

jsPlumb is cool, but the API is terrible. I don't like. I will rewrite all the
connections.

------
dplesca
I used <http://dbdsgnr.appspot.com/> for something like this. It has sql
export and it supports a few database engines. If it would allow better
forking it would be awesome.

------
DLarsen
I like the idea. Would love to have authenticated with my GitHub account.

------
krichman
It looks cool, but I don't see the utility just yet. Are there patterns that
are very useful, but difficult to come up with just by following one of the
normal forms?

~~~
ceol
I think it's useful for other people to make sure what they're doing alines
with convention. For instance, I had no idea about the Library of Free Data
Models linked further down the page, so most of the model logic I'm unsure of
has been confirmed via Stackoverflow posts. Sometimes, it can be hard to find
the exact situation I'm looking for.

------
fusiongyro
Very impressive. Of course, some sort of SQL export would be very helpful (I
couldn't find one before it went down, if there is one).

------
quadrant6
I should be able to start creating a pattern without having to register. Ask
me for that if I want to save.

------
ecesena
Nice work! I've noticed in Friendship model that some ids are strings...

------
pjscott
Site is down at the moment. Maybe this is a demonstration of the "Crash and
burn under load, even though it worked so well when nobody else was using it"
database pattern? I run into that pattern way too often, i.e. more than zero
times.

------
jfaucett
can't even get to the site, but the idea sounds good, will definately check
back in a day or two, once the load on the servers goes back to normal.

~~~
fatiherikli
Thanks, I did not anticipate this.

------
chris_wot
What is tastypie?

~~~
chrishan
<https://github.com/toastdriven/django-tastypie>

------
jaequery
this is definitely cool

